# Introducing..........



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

Atticus :hello1:


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Just beautiful, and I love the name, so unusual !!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

thank you 
we're all besotted with her.
i'll take some more photos later, the little mite is zonked out at the moment and i don't want to stress her by shoving a camera in her face while she's trying to settle in.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

nawww she is gorgeous  , cant wait to see more pics


----------



## my2chis (Aug 17, 2010)

She is darling I just love her coloring.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww she's lovely. So tiny. 

CONGRATS X


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

what a cute little girl!!! love her color


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

very cute, very nice colouring


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww she's a gorgeous little one. Love her coloring.


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh how sweet! She's adorable.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

She's adorable.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

She is stunning! I just love her colouring!

What a gorgeous little girl she is. Looking forward to seeing more pics as she settles in


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Beautiful chi boy!!
Did you get his name from the movie
"To Kill A Mockingbird"??


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats!
She is a beautiful girl! x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, gorgeous pup & love the name. So unique!! Congrats...you must be so excited right now!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

thank you everyone 



Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Beautiful chi boy!!
> Did you get his name from the movie
> "To Kill A Mockingbird"??


yes, that's one of my all-time favourite books.
this little beauty is my much yearned-for little girl.
i know Atticus is traditionally a boy's name but it just suited her. 
her other name is CocoaBean, one of her paternal great grandmothers was called Cocoa and the Bean is just because she curls up like a teeny bean.

more pictures soon, i'm just doing the biz on photobucket


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry about the gender mixup!! 
She is a very lovely girl!!
You will love this forum and it
is very fun and informative too.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

playtime


----------



## JennB (Aug 26, 2010)

she is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

modelling the latest in sock jumpers (big thank you to Tiggles who donated the sock).









and learning where to stand when Mumma has got boiled chicken


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

finally, a great photo of her face with the gorgeous markings.









all that playing and eating is hard work!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww more great pics of her!
Love her in her sock sweater, too cute! x


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww she is such a pretty lil girl.....


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Awww, what a cute baby, congrats!!

I've never seen that colouring in a chihuahua before, its almost brindle! Is she classed as a merle?


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Is she a chocolate & cream brindle??


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

She is cute as a button! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## indyco (Oct 25, 2010)

what a lovely pup,love the colour x


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

she is indeed a chocolate and cream brindle 
her father is an american chocolate and tan chi and her mother is a brindle chi.
she was the only chocolate brindle in the litter, her three sisters are (one each) a solid cream, a true blue fawn and a solid red.


----------



## imadigger (Sep 5, 2010)

He's adorable. At first, when I looked at the first pic, I thought he was in Chico's snuggle bag. Chico like to snuggle in on the couch. I made it for him when we went to NY in October. I thought it would be cold and he needed the bag. We drove 19 hours from Florida and he was in the bag the entire trip, except to go potty, and to eat.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

aww Chico looks so snuggly.
it's a very similar fabric to my girl's blanket.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

How cute! Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Is this the lucky little girl that is getting the new clothes? She is precious!! Congrats!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

TLI said:


> Is this the lucky little girl that is getting the new clothes? She is precious!! Congrats!


thank you and yes, Atticus is going to be a real fancy pants in her posh clothes.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

sweet little baby. She is darling!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see pics of your new Angel in her pretties!


----------



## Oz_Nic (Nov 12, 2010)

Very cute.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Love her coloring!!! Love her name. So happy to meet her.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello There,
Can you PM me where you got her/him from, i think it may be the same litter as my new little guy,
X


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

pompom said:


> Hello There,
> Can you PM me where you got her/him from, i think it may be the same litter as my new little guy,
> X


:wave: Hey Pompom! Haven't seen you in ages!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

What a beautiful little girl and she has such a sweet face! Congrats!


----------

